# Look what grandma bought me!!



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

How cute! She's going to have lots of fun with that. I notice that the tibbies are just staying clear :wink:


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

One time I put some feeder golfish in the pool and watched my Shih Tzu's try to catch them. It was hilarious.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It looks like she's having a lot of fun! I have one for Vega as well, he likes to dig in his water bowl so I thought it might give him something else to play in. He still prefers the water bowl but he does like it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That looks like so much fun! I never thought of using a pool. We have a couple of little brooks so the dogs just go in there._


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

How neat! I wish my guys liked water. I would love to take my Rottie to the lake.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... she sure looks like she is totally enjoying her gift from grandma. I love having a pool out in the summer for the dogs, they absolutely love to jump in and out to cool off. A nice inexpensive thing for them to play in and cool off.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Gosh WonderPup, Saleen is getting so big. She sure seems to love her new pool from Grandma. Its cute how she blows bubbles. Jazz didn't want any part of it huh?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That is so cute. I have a pool like that for my poodles. They love it but my black poodle drinks alot of the water and then has to go pee pee alot.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Peeing in the pool! What a novel idea! ROFL :dance:_


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that's going to be something that she will definitely enjoy this summer! I need to get Savannah a pool, she loves swimming in the ocean.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

you need to come down here and we can take all the pooches to the beach! jazz is so cuuuute. I bet the tibbies think she's ridiculous.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I put a pool like that out for them but they just drink from it lol ginger likes the big pool - the others won't go in on their own. We bring them in and let them swim out lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Aww, she really likes water. Too cute! I better grab me a pool before there are none to be found! lol They go fast around here....good thing for grandma in your case.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, noooooo spoospirit she hoped out before she had to go potty!! LoL. Jazz wasn't to sure of the pool, she will drink out of it - world biggest margarita I suppose?? but she won't go in on her own. She will go in the lake at the park... so I don't get why she wont get in the pool. Guess she looks at it like a giant bath. ROFL, I actualy already used it to bath the tibbies... 

Saleen IS getting big... I didn't realize they grew that fast. I need to post photos of her and Jazz side by side so you can get the full effect. It's amazing to me LoL but she's only maybe an inch 1/2 shorter than Jazz and she isn't five months old yet?

I didn't know you could take dogs to the beach in Tampa ?? Really? Ummmm Jealous!!! And yes the tibbies prob. do think Jazz looks funny  what are they going to think when you're done with her ??


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> I didn't know you could take dogs to the beach in Tampa ?? Really? Ummmm Jealous!!! And yes the tibbies prob. do think Jazz looks funny  what are they going to think when you're done with her ??


there's one beach close that i take kait too, it's fenced in and spefcifically for doggies. there's another one that isn't fenced in at Fort de Soto. so pretty! and aww they're going to be jealous of how awesome she'll look.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> ROFL, noooooo spoospirit she hoped out before she had to go potty!! LoL.


_
ROFL...It seemed like the logical conclusion. LOL I like to see humor in everything that I can so I hope that I never offend anyone with my sense of humor. If I do, please let me know.
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I wish I had it on video Spoo, She did hop out of the pool, go just off the patio, pee and then came and hoped back in. Like she knew she shouldn't pee in the water LoL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I wonder if you can teach the grandchildren to do that? LOL Amazing that she just got out of the water to relieve herself. I'm impressed!_


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

*Where in Tampa*



Finghin said:


> there's one beach close that i take kait too, it's fenced in and spefcifically for doggies. there's another one that isn't fenced in at Fort de Soto. so pretty! and aww they're going to be jealous of how awesome she'll look.


Finghin - Where in Tampa is the fenced doggie beach? Can they be off leash there? No at my park knows of a fenced doggie beach & I'd love to be able to take my girls.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I wish I had it on video Spoo, She did hop out of the pool, go just off the patio, pee and then came and hoped back in. Like she knew she shouldn't pee in the water LoL.


Lol.... Too funny!!! You definitely have a little lady there.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yorkiecrazy said:


> Lol.... Too funny!!! You definitely have a little lady there.


I don't know about the lady part but we definitly have a girl who just enjoys life! LoL. She also got out of the poodle and went and layed down in one of my flower beds with the good black dirt in it... nice  LoL... I made her stay outside until she dried off and I could brush that out before letting her in again. 

The pool water is now muddy looking LoL. She gets in the pool, splashes around, gets in the dirt, then gets back in the pool again. I empty it every day anyway to prevent "skeeters" from finding it but today I had to clean it twice LoL.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Seems to be enjoying herself


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

KamelotMom said:


> Finghin - Where in Tampa is the fenced doggie beach? Can they be off leash there? No at my park knows of a fenced doggie beach & I'd love to be able to take my girls.


Do you know where Davis Island is? it's sort of downtown Tampa. there's an airport there and a regular dog park and then the dog beach. and yes, they go offleash. there's even a little station for hosing off the dogs, a picnic table, a station of poop bags. there's even a grassier area. it's really nice


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Finghin said:


> Do you know where Davis Island is? it's sort of downtown Tampa. there's an airport there and a regular dog park and then the dog beach. and yes, they go offleash. there's even a little station for hosing off the dogs, a picnic table, a station of poop bags. there's even a grassier area. it's really nice


I'll have to check it out one of these weekend. I think Morgan would love it! She just discovered she likes eating ice cubes today so I think all that water would thrill her. LOL


----------

